# Decoder recommendations for brands



## domer94 (May 4, 2015)

ive touched on this in another thread , but wanted to start an official one to gain more input. ive been collecting over the spectrum of manufacturers and am stumped by the availability of different decoders. I will be running an NCE powercab system. in all the members' past experience , can you break down the best combo of decoder in terms of price and function as well as if there is a separate sound decoder required or if there are ones that include sound in one unit. my goal is to have basic existing lighting functions as well as sound in most of the units. so please try to outline which one works best with each loco.

Bachmann - 2-4-2 dcc ready

usa trains alco S4
aristocraft FA-2
aristocraft emd small center cab switcher
aristocraft RS3
usa trains U25b
lgb GP38
Piko 0-6-0
lgb 2070d
lgb 2095
piko Taurus electric
Bachmann 2-6-0
aristocraft 21002 2-4-2
REA FA-1g
lgb 21602 switcher
lgb 2-4-0


----------



## riderdan (Jan 2, 2014)

I think it might be more complicated than that...

All the decoders I've encountered (I've installed Zimo, ESU, NCE, and Digitrax) are a trade-off between features and price.

I installed an expensive (to me, anyway) Zimo decoder in my LGB Mallet. I thought it was worth it because it provides the correct Mallet sound, pulsed smoke, and servo controllers. I put the cheapest NCE decoder I could find (1.4 amps, no sound, four functions) in my broken-down Stainz, because it's just for the kids to run for fun. On locomotives with more "functions" I've installed mid-price/mid-feature decoders. For instance, the LGB track cleaner has headlights, a cab light, a spotlight, two caution lights, and a track cleaning motor.

You have to think first about what features are important to you: does every loco need sound? Do you want your steamers to have pulsed smoke? And how much amperage your locos need (one motor or two). And then pick the decoder that fits your needs.

Another thing to keep in mind is that some "DCC Ready" locomotives offer a decoder socket, which makes installation a plug-and-play affair. If any of my locomotives were that new, it would definitely be a consideration when choosing a decoder--because some installations are complicated and getting the plug-in decoder might be a good choice--assuming it has the features you want. Isolating the track pickups from each of the motors on my Mallet was time consuming; though I learned a lot about how the loco was put together.


----------



## SLemcke (Jun 3, 2008)

I would say QSI decoders for all. They can handle the power, have multiple sound files, and can control multiple functions and lights. Good value for the price.
Steve


----------



## domer94 (May 4, 2015)

SLemcke said:


> I would say QSI decoders for all. They can handle the power, have multiple sound files, and can control multiple functions and lights. Good value for the price.
> Steve


thanks steve..I will check out QSI, that may be what im looking for an "all around" type of thing for decent price. except of course as previous post went with zimo for the mallet... the day I drop that kind of coin on a loco , I may as well spring for the tailored decoder.

oh, any particular model to look for in large scale? or is it obvious

one more question... when they say "sound decoder" that means it is JUST for sound or is that decoder the whole shebang as well

thanks


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

This is a common question, what is the "best":
track
loco
controller
decoder ...

Impossible to answer without your input on your priorities:
cost
quality 
ease of use
sound library,
etc.

AND you need to put them in priority, you cannot say I want both the best sound and the lowest cost.

You have to determine the tradeoffs.

I like high quality sound, and all the decoders in this range are about $200.

If you want to try to save money, you should shoot for a lot less, like $100... and there are no combination decoders for G scale current needs at that price point.

Sure, you can get a cheap sound decoder and a cheap G scale motor decoder, and save maybe $50... and what do you have? lesser quality sound, less functional decoder, no integration of actual load to the sound, etc.

Sorry, but I think this is a losing battle unless you use HO decoders or buy the lesser quality sound systems like the Crest Revolution.

Greg




domer94 said:


> ive touched on this in another thread , but wanted to start an official one to gain more input. ive been collecting over the spectrum of manufacturers and am stumped by the availability of different decoders. I will be running an NCE powercab system. in all the members' past experience , can you break down the best combo of decoder in terms of price and function as well as if there is a separate sound decoder required or if there are ones that include sound in one unit. my goal is to have basic existing lighting functions as well as sound in most of the units. so please try to outline which one works best with each loco.
> 
> Bachmann - 2-4-2 dcc ready
> 
> ...


----------



## domer94 (May 4, 2015)

Greg Elmassian said:


> This is a common question, what is the "best":
> track
> loco
> controller
> ...


 im not suggesting I want rock bottom lowest price.. just not one that costs as much as the loco..
I had mentioned I am looking for basic functions and lighting (lighting as detailed as what comes with the loco). not looking to have the engineer picking his nose etc etc...
so in general , im looking for suggestions on what works best with the locos I had listed so I can see what to expect. I just don't know where to begin comparing and I trust you fellows' experience.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Sorry, I know you can buy locos for under $200. I struggled for a while putting a $200 decoder, and $30 worth of speakers and LEDs in locos I purchased for $250 to $350.

But that is what it costs, so I stopped worrying and figured out how to pay for them.

Just to make sure, you DO want sound right? If you only want motor control and lights, buy the NCE D408 or D808 decoders. Cheap, sturdy, good lighting functions.

Greg


----------



## domer94 (May 4, 2015)

thanks greg, yes, I probably wont do sound in all of them unless I really get hooked on the sound. thanks for those two suggestions.. I will check them out


----------



## domer94 (May 4, 2015)

Greg Elmassian said:


> Sorry, I know you can buy locos for under $200. I struggled for a while putting a $200 decoder, and $30 worth of speakers and LEDs in locos I purchased for $250 to $350.
> 
> But that is what it costs, so I stopped worrying and figured out how to pay for them.
> 
> ...


 if I wanted to add sound later, I can go with anything like QSI / tsunami / soundtraxx etc ? will that be easy to retrofit?
also , what decoders with sound included would you recommend? something reasonable. thanks again


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yes, but you would most likely replace the decoders and sell them.

In the old days of DCC, there were no combination decoders, you got a motor and lights decoder and then added a sound decoder.

With modern CPU's and also the feature of the sound being modified by actual motor load, it turns out that making a top quality sound decoder and adding motor control is trivial, so the combination decoders cost the same as a top quality sound only decoder.

So you could add a Phoenix (sound only) unit to the motor only decoders, but you don't save any money over using a QSI, Zimo, ESU, Massoth alone, and you lose the more sophisticated sound features. 

Yes it will be easy to retrofit, especially if you convert most locos over to LEDs that have incandescent bulbs.

I do prefer the QSI over the others because it has the most realistic sounds (they actually built a locomotive motor simulator into the decoder, like a flight simulator) and they have the best American locomotive sound library.

The others are close behind in how they sound but not the technology, nor the chances of a better sound library.

You are asking the right questions. I did also participate in reviewing the features for both the 1st gen and the 2nd gen QSI, which I did as a volunteer because I wanted something more than was offered at the time.

Regards, Greg


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

For a single motor LGB engine, take a look at the MX645P22. 1.8 amps, 35 volts, and 3 watts of audio power.
It has programmable sound, lights, smoke (motor and heater) control and 2 servo controls. A servo output can be programmed to operate the Kadee uncoupler.
And for around $100. I use this in rail trucks, stainz, 2-4-0 engines to name a few.
Some sound projects do have a $25 price tag.
Go to zimo.at and check out the sound files available. At trainli.com we program these if requested before shipping them out.
Note that Zimo does have the best low speed operation in decoders.


----------

